# Adding Automatic Transmission Fluid to Fuel



## doug57 (Mar 10, 2013)

I was told to add automatic transmission fluid to diesel fuel to keep injectors clean? What's your opinion on this?

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure on that, never heard of it. Heard some stuff a while back about Marvel Mystery oil being nothing but a tranny fluid mix but I can't really say as we can't get it up here.
Why wouldn't you just pick up a jug of diesel fuel conditioner and be done with it?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Also never head of that. 
As Pogobill said... "Why wouldn't you just pick up a jug of diesel fuel conditioner and be done with it?"


----------



## doug57 (Mar 10, 2013)

Purchased diesel fuel conditioner.
Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The last time I worked on a diesel ,was at a Ford Dealership.
One of the customers had tried this,and we ended up cleaning the fuel system,and replacing 2 injectors!
I don't know how much he used,but it burned the tips off 2,and scored the insides !
Not worth the chance,in my opinion!


----------



## mikev47 (Jan 17, 2016)

on my tractor, I used half a can of sea foam and a cup of volocka, that clean my upmsy oil cANT hurt it but put more oil in the mix.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The use of automatic transmission fluid in diesel was started back in the days of the first low sulfur diesel, and was added as an injection pump lubricant and cetane booster. It is still used when taking a mechanically injected rig into Mexico and using their PEMEX diesel.

With the newer fuel formulations that contain other additives and alcohols it is not a good idea to use ATF in the diesel, as it can result in gum and gel formation, and cracking of the seals in the injection system.

That said, if you have an old Caterpillar or John Deere with the slow speed diesel engines and the Bosch injection pumps and injectors, ATF can be used as an additive to lubricate the injection pump and injectors as long as you are not in one of the states that mandate bio-diesel.


----------

